# Yard sale find



## squimb1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey all. I'm coming over from the diecast side of the board. I do not collect slot cars but this was a deal I couldn't pass up today. 

I found this set of Aurora cars, bodies, track, controllers and 2 power packs for $25 at a yard sale. :thumbsup: The track has most of it's connectors as well as 3 guard rails and 3 stands to raise it up. There's 8 straight and 8 - 45 degree turns. I did assemble everything and found the cars work except the white vette it turned on a couple times, but now won't. Both controllers work and one power pack works great the other hum's and only puts out partial power.

Can anybody give me any info on these? Like years of release and stuff like that.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice haul! Looks like early 60's vintage, pre-tjet stuff.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great Find! All of the cars except the white split window Vette are from Aurora's Vibrator line, the first of the HO scale slot cars. They run on AC current. The split window Vette is an Aurora Thunderjet and should have a DC voltage pancake motored chassis. You found some excellent cars to start a slot collection with! If you need some picture references on the web you can check here:

Speed Inc Slot Car Reference Site

Hard to tell from the pictures, but is the T-Bird gray or metallic silver? Great haul either way!

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

even the 63 split window Vette has a vibrator chassis.
all garbage, I'll take it off your hands for shipping! 
LOL
nice find man.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

great find and great price , some nice vib cars there , you one lucky guy !!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I am not slot either but I would take them just so you didn't go to the darkside.(aka slot)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet Haul, and even tho I don't care much for the Vibrator chassis, those bodies are SWEET ! :thumbsup:
As for Value, the track and powerpacks don't bring much, but the steering wheel controllers are the early Vibe type, and might fetch a few $$$. But the real Money is in those Vibe Bodies ! The Vibe Chassis don't bring as much as they used to tho...but still worth some beer money


----------



## squimb1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the info. :thumbsup: All the cars do have the same chassis. 

@pshoe64 - The body is gray on the T-Bird


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice find!!! All I found was track this weekend..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCORE! Very nice haul. 

--rick


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

What do you collect? Perhaps some slot car guys would do some horse trading with you.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Elcaminobill said:


> What do you collect? Perhaps some slot car guys would do some horse trading with you.


Yea, no kidding. I have a weakness for old vibes, and there are some nice bodies in that mix. Got some extra chassis and parts for same. Unless you have already made a deal, tell what you are looking for. Like me, many of us saved more than slot cars from the 60's! We got rollers too.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice find on the Aurora vibrator set.I have a collection of vibrator cars and with enough practice you can get them to run decent.Although you need to have a lot of foresight in how the vibrator chassis works.:freak:

David S


----------



## squimb1 (Mar 21, 2009)

These have gone to ebay

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Slot-Cars-/2616/i.html?item=171046988644&ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&_ssn=squimb1


----------

